# First time with the Dremel



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

Great news! We have a Dremel too for trimming up Maximus's nails. He doesn't mind it either, and I'm much more comfortable with the Dremel rather than clippers.


----------



## Sunpuppy (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, it didn't go quite as well with Ben, but it was more a problem with grooming in general. He hates it. The dremel part was ok, I just didn't push it with him because he really didn't want the hair on his paws trimmed today. So I just did a little bit and we'll try again tomorrow. I've learned to work with Ben at his pace and end it more when he wants, but on my terms, because I think it would get a little ugly. Maybe we'll have a shot of Rescue Remedy before our next session. 

I actually don't have a problem clipping the boys nails. They both have mostly white nails, so it's easy to see where you are. But I love the dremel!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I love the Dremel. I will never clip again. One little trick I learned off a Youtube video (I can't take any credit for it)...when your one hand is holding the paw and the other is grinding, hold your thumbs together. This way when the dog moves his paw a bit your grinding hand will move with it


----------



## Sunpuppy (Jul 24, 2013)

Ooh, good tip! I'll try that next go 'round.


----------

